# probleme mail



## blackdarckness (1 Février 2014)

Bonjour j'ai un problème ca commence a faire longtemps que je cherche une solution mais je n'en ai pas trouver voila mon problème dès que je suis pas sur le reseau de ma box sous free je ne peux plus envoier en de mail mais dans un autre reseau free 
merci de votre réponse


----------



## Lauange (2 Février 2014)

salut

c'est normal car les paramétres smtp sont différents.


----------



## lineakd (2 Février 2014)

@blackdarckness, soit le bienvenu!
Voici de la lecture...


----------

